# w sposób pozwalający na zapoznanie się z jej treścią



## Matron

Hello,

I need some help finding a suitable translation for the phrase: _w sposób pozwalający na zapoznanie się z jej treścią

_Context is provided below. I was thinking: "in a way to get acquainted with its contents" or would this be more accurate in view of context: "in such a way as to enable access to its contents". Any help greatly appreciated.


Context:

_Etykietę o wymiarach 297 x 210 mm umieszcza się również w miejscu sprzedaży pojazdów w widocznym miejscu obok każdego oferowanego do sprzedaży pojazdu, w sposób pozwalający na zapoznanie się z jej treścią_


----------



## wolfbm1

What about:
"... in such a way that it can let you familiarize yourself with its contents."


----------



## Matron

Brilliant... thanks!


----------



## MateuszMoś

wolfbm1 said:


> What about:
> "... in such a way that it can let you familiarize yourself with its contents."



Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> What about:
> "... in such a way that it can let you *familiarize *yourself with its contents."



*get acquainted * or *get access to* is better!


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> *get acquainted * or *get access to* is better!


Some people consider the version with 'acquaint' as slightly old-fashioned.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Some people consider the version with 'acquaint' as slightly old-fashioned.


I think that "famiiarize with a text" sounds very special, and doesn't really match the Polish meaning in this context.


----------



## wolfbm1

Does familiarizing oneself with something entail getting some special knowledge?

What about this statement then:
" ... in such a way that one can read its contents."


----------



## Szkot

I would combine it with _w widocznym miejscu _to give something like 'in a prominent position where it can easily be read'.


----------

